

Incliq - the (P2P) social network that doesn't suck? - nextparadigms
http://incliq.com

======
glesperance
Unfortunately I do not see incentive for the mass to move from facebook to
this new solution.

It is really though already to educate ppl about privacy issues already let
alone trying to convince them to migrate from facebook to another solution.

Even in a best case scenario where there would be a general consensus about
leaving facebook, the migration task itself is so huge that it would probably
make the project fail on its own. Nobody wants to be scatered between FB,
Twitter, the other bazillion sites that we're subscribed to and this newer
one.

------
rawsyntax
video describing what they plan to do:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcrVzWVo4Fs>

Based on the video, I think maybe diaspora would serve this purpose better.

------
ColinWright
If I have one friend, and our machines are never both on at the same time, how
do our updates get synchronised?

------
endopmendo
no. it sucks.

